

To GWT or Not To GWT - hello_moto

I'm thinking to use GWT for my future projects because I like what I'm seeing. It also has solid integration with other Google APIs + offerings (like Google Gears).<p>My only concern is the HTML output. It seems to me that the output has tons of divs. Certain widgets use Table based layout. It certainly feels like doing ASP.NET.<p>While the JavaScript output is highly optimized, maintaining the HTML seems to be a little bit out of the question.<p>While I don't mind to learn JavaScript, I have the feeling that it'll take some time for me to learn it before I can actually use those frameworks (jQuery, Prototype, etc) for serious/professional work.<p>Any thought on this?
======
amichail
Why do you care about the output? You are certainly not expected to tweak the
output. That's a really bad idea.

But do check to see if it supports the browsers you care about.

